# A.R.T for injuries



## MikeMartial (Oct 6, 2004)

Has anyone has any experience with Active Release Thearpy?  I know a bit about it, and it seems more and more chiropracters in my area are offering it.  

 Basically it's a deep-tissue type massage utilized with a range-of-motion application...aimed at breaking up old scar tissue.  When I started TKD, I ended up pulling my left hamstring twice, right ham once.  No major problems now, but I have substantially lower kicks on my left side, and my massage therapist has mentioned "A LOT of palpable scar tissue" on my right hamstring.

 A.R.T seems like it would be a great help for me, just wondering if anyone else has tried it out.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 6, 2004)

I cheat.  I'm a Chiro, and in the industry, nobody makes a name for themselves unless they invent something. ART is basically the same thing as "Grade 4 Myofascial Release Therapy", re-named ART so that the founder could bill for something elite and new. The guys who are the absolute bomb at ART-like soft-tissue mobilization are the new grads from the Rolf Institute. I've gone out of my way to befriend them and trade services, paying close attention to what they do on me, so I can do it for my patients. The new stuff outta Colorado & Brazil Rolfing schools is like ART on roids. Hurts like a sunnavabeyotch, but blows through old scarification like nothing else I've ever seen (and I have travelled the US, Canada, South America and Europe tracking down the best and training under their tutelage).

ART will do an excellent job of opening your hams.  But for as long as they have been short and tight, the gait mechanics on both sides of your body are off, and fascial tissues will have adapted accordingly. Try to find someone who will address all of your bod, from base of skull, neck & shoulders, down to heels and feet. However, keep an eye out for shysters. The Rolfers (in my eyes, the new gods of soft tissue) plan a series of ten visits. If a chiro says he can help you, but it will take 30 visits, run...and take your wallet with you.

Dr. Dave, DC

Also, you might try looking up "Graston Technique" practitioners in your area...it's basically tool-assisted MRT/ART. Awesome improvements in active ranges of motion and flexibility, post-treatment.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 7, 2004)

amen dr dave......im a shiatsu therapist of the namikoshi school and i looked into getting ART training, but it didnt really look a whole lot different than the therapies i was exposed to in school. 
thumbs up for honesty!

shawn


----------



## MikeMartial (Nov 21, 2004)

Update on getting A.R.T done.

I found a good chiro in my area that does A.R.T, and I am totally AMAZED.  In total, I've seen about 5-6 different chiros over the years, but she, by far, is the most thorough and knowledgable.  

  A.R.T.....so far, painfull as hell.  Hard to describe, but imagine having a knot, having someone stand on it, and then moving that muscle through a range of motion.  Yeah, that much fun  

  I went in assuming it was my hamstring injuries that were causing my restricted kicks, but because of her thorough assessment, it seems I have one nasty IT band on my left side; from what, I'm not sure.  But I have no doubts in a few sessions I'll feel like a million bucks.

So, just posting my opinion on A.R.T!


----------



## triwahine (Jan 20, 2005)

I have not used ART for martial arts, but I will say they were wonderful during Ironman.  I used them for several days prior as I was having knee pain.  I knew I was surgery bound after the event, but the ART group was able to relieve muscular stress and help me relax for the event.  Also, I was having back spasms coming off the bike and one of the ART ladies was in the change room.  She ran through a quick couple of maneuvers and I was on my way.  If we had someone here year-round, I would think about using them for MA problems....


----------



## Sarah (Jan 20, 2005)

We have a Physio that comes to our Dojo to work on us old battered and bruised people, I dont know if its A.R.T that he does, but he has these 'torture devices' that he uses to do like deep tissue message.....HURTS LIKE HELL! but works wonders.


----------

